# USB Stick will nicht booten



## Gamer090 (14. Juli 2016)

Hi zusammen

Habe einen USB Stick auf das FAT32 Format formatiert, der Grund ist das ich darauf die Bitdefender Rescue Disk installiert habe um den PC zu überprüfen, mit der Kapsersky Rescue Disk war es das selbe. Habe alles wie in der Anleitung gemacht und der Stick wird unter Windows auch erkannt. 

Im UEFI habe ich den Stick bei der Bootreihenfolge zuerst drin aber trotzdem lande ich direkt in Windows, den Stick habe ich mit MiniTool Partition Wizard Free formatiert.

Vorher war Memtest86 drauf mit dem ich booten konnte, also bootbar ist der Stick schon aber ich finde keine Lösung dafür. 

Jemand eine Idee woran es liegen könnte?

Schon mal Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Buchseite (15. Juli 2016)

Ich habe dies auch gehabt, bei mir im UEFI ASUS ein kleine Sonnensymbol dort steht Boot Menu (F8).
Dort klicke ich drauf und wähle den Stick direkt aus,
dann bootet er sofort von diesem Stick.


----------



## Dorian_WD (15. Juli 2016)

Hallo Gamer090,

Über wie viel Speicher verfügt dein USB-Stick? Vielleicht könntest du noch einmal Bitdefender erneut einzurichten. Hast du die Möglichkeit, auf einen anderen Rechner zu versuchen von dem USB-Stick zu booten? So könntest du feststellen, ob es am Stick liegt oder eher am PC.

lg


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (15. Juli 2016)

Benutz SARDU. Damit kannst du nichtnur den USB Stick bootbar machen, du kannst alle Installer/Tools/etc draufschreiben.
Ein besseres Tool als SARDU gibts in der Form nicht


----------



## Gamer090 (15. Juli 2016)

Kann das mit dem booten über F8 mal testen und der Stick hat 16GB, davon sind nur nur 1GB verbraucht, warum ist die Größe des Sticks wichtig? Und nein einen anderen PC habe ich nicht.

Falls das mit dem F8 nicht funktioniert kann ich mal dein Programm versuchen.


----------



## Gamer090 (15. Juli 2016)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Benutz SARDU. Damit kannst du nichtnur den USB Stick bootbar machen, du kannst alle Installer/Tools/etc draufschreiben.
> Ein besseres Tool als SARDU gibts in der Form nicht



Hat funktioniert  kriegst einen Kesk von mir 

Falls jemand das selbe Problem hat, die Rescue Disk MUSS schon auf dem Stick installiert sein, weil manche alles Entfernen!


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (16. Juli 2016)

n´ "gefällt mir" wär mir zwar lieber, aber gut. Verpack den ordentlich, nicht das der auf dem Postweg zerbröselt


----------

